# (Interest Check) 2014 Charity Drive



## Null (Nov 2, 2014)

The forums are a charitable bunch. Exploiting the spirit of the seasons, I'd like to gauge interest in a charity drive.

It'd work like this: I'll name two charities. If you donate $10 to either (or a similar organization) and show me the receipt, I will give you special perks.

I'm thinking the two charities will be:

Autism Research Institute ($1.5m in 2012, for dealing with autism + researching the condition. Desperately need money.)
Semper Fi Fund ($20m in 2012, for dealing with housing, treatment, and vocation of injured and retired marines and sailors.)
I may set up a way to do this automatically through the forum (so you don't need to manually be promoted), but if I were to do that _*your contributions would not be tax-deductible.*_ If you were to donate it and send me the receipt, you could also use that for Uncle Sam's business.

Press 1 for charity, gamers.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.saveacat.org/


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2014)

Would it be okay if there is a worldwide charity too? like Médecins Sans Frontières (Ebola-Chan) so that those of us who don't live in the USA can claim it on our tax returns.


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2014)

CatParty said:


> http://www.saveacat.org/


I'd donate to this instead of something retarded.


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2014)

exball said:


> I'd donate to this instead of something retarded.


Uh.

The Semper Fi Fund is the most highly rated charities regarding the US armed services. Its money goes to injured marines.
http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=11708#.VFb8tfl4oSM



> The Injured Marine Semper Fi Fund provides financial aid and quality of life solutions to: marines and sailors as well as members of the Army, Air Force and Coast Guard who have served in support of Marine forces, when they become injured in post 9-11 combat or training, and their families; help defray the expenses incurred during hospitalization, rehabilitation and recovery; assist with the expenses associated with the purchase of specialized equipment, adaptive vehicles and home modifications; and educate the public about the special needs of our wounded service members and their families. Our mission, since May of 2004, has remained constant: to serve those who preserve our freedom.




Similarly, the Autism Research Institute is one of the best charities regarding autism in the US and they desperately need money.
http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=8792#.VFb82fl4oSM



> The Autism Research Institute (ARI) is the hub of a worldwide network of parents and professionals concerned with autism. ARI was founded in 1967 to conduct and foster scientific research designed to improve the methods of diagnosing, treating, and preventing autism. ARI also disseminates research findings to parents and others worldwide seeking help. The ARI data bank, the world's largest, contains over 42,000 detailed case histories of autistic children from over 60 countries. ARI publishes the Autism Research Review International, a quarterly newsletter covering biomedical and educational advances in autism research.


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2014)

Null said:


> Uh.
> 
> The Semper Fi Fund is the most highly rated charities regarding the US armed services. Its money goes to injured marines.
> http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=11708#.VFb8tfl4oSM
> ...


Fuck you and your logic.  How do I change my vote.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 2, 2014)

Null said:


> Autism Research Institute ($1.5m in 2012, for dealing with autism + researching the condition. Desperately need money.)



We can find a better autism charity.  If you dig into it, this one is uncomfortably close to the "vaccines cause autism" movement.


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2014)

Holdek said:


> We can find a better autism charity.  If you dig into it, this one is uncomfortably close to the "vaccines cause autism" movement.


I'm glad I posted this in advance. Can you name one?


----------



## Holdek (Nov 2, 2014)

Null said:


> I'm glad I posted this in advance. Can you name one?



http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=12720#.VFcJ18mwWOQ



> Autism Speaks was founded in February 2005 by Bob and Suzanne Wright, grandparents of a child with autism. Since then, Autism Speaks has grown into the nation's largest autism science and advocacy organization, dedicated to funding research into the causes, prevention, treatments and a cure for autism; increasing awareness of autism spectrum disorders; and advocating for the needs of individuals with autism and their families. We are proud of what we've been able to accomplish and look forward to continued successes in the years ahead.


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2014)

I meant one further away from the vaccination stuff


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

Null said:


> I meant one further away from the vaccination stuff



Yeah, Autism Speaks is legit:

http://www.autismspeaks.org/science...mation-about-DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS-and-autism



> Many studies have examined possible links between vaccination and increased prevalence of autism....These studies have not found a link between vaccines and autism.
> 
> We strongly encourage parents to have their children vaccinated for protection against serious disease.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of donations to local food banks.

To be a kid and be hungry really, really,really sucks.

How about a drive for that, its something just about anyone can get behind.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.ny-petrescue.org/


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm reluctant to switch the charity for autism over to Autism Speaks because I've heard things about it -- but I can't remember if that was anti-vac spazzes and which side they were on.

What I'm basically going to do is have two rewards.

Reward A) Chris/Autism related present on the Chris boards, Trophy for 10 points.
Reward B) Jace/Military related present on the Jace boards, Trophy for 10 points.

As long as you donate $10 to _any reputable charity_ I will let you pick a reward. If you donate to two charities, you can get both rewards. My intentions aren't to rep specific charities, just to give people a reason to donate money to something worthwhile.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2014)

What are the awards?


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

Null said:


> I'm reluctant to switch the charity for autism over to Autism Speaks because I've heard things about it -- but I can't remember if that was anti-vac spazzes and which side they were on.
> 
> What I'm basically going to do is have two rewards.
> 
> ...



Okay, I can look for a third alternative autism charity too (I think some of the criticism about Autism Speaks is from the "neurodiversity movement" which doesn't want autism labeled as a "disorder" to be "treated," and also their logo is a version of the puzzle piece, which is used in humorous ways like on this forum), but allowing the drive for any reputable charity works also.  That would have the added benefit of giving people more flexibility (for animal charities, etc.) and give people outside of the US like @chimpchan the chance to make theirs tax-deductible.

I think this is a good idea for the holiday season, Null.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow. Thats great! Any future plans of expand to other charities? Aside from the generosity we also want to have a bonus good publicity


----------



## Trickie (Nov 3, 2014)

If we don't care about having it be tax deductible, would it just be easier to send the money directly to you and just skip having to post up receipts?


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish to split it on both charities. Should I just send the money to you null?


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I wish to split it on both charities. Should I just send the money to you null?



You can send money to me if you want.

Full disclosure: I may donate it to my Alcohol for Holdek charity.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Nov 3, 2014)

Null said:


> Uh.
> 
> The Semper Fi Fund is the most highly rated charities regarding the US armed services. Its money goes to injured marines.
> http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=11708#.VFb8tfl4oSM


I donate whenever I can but US marines is not one of the many causes I give a shit about, past present or future.
Implement something like http://www.barncancerfonden.se/ (giving money to kids with cancer) and I'll add an extra 10 bucks no problem.


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> I donate whenever I can but US marines is not one of the many causes I give a shit about, past present or future.
> Implement something like http://www.barncancerfonden.se/ (giving money to kids with cancer) and I'll add an extra 10 bucks no problem.


People in the military do not decide where they want to invade. The reality is that they're sent there for purposes that are often outside of their understanding, because that's their job, and they're legally obligated to do so. Even if you totally disagree with the idea of joining the military, you should be able to find empathy for people who are homeless after sustaining brain damage from a war zone.

Regardless -- As I said before, if you donate to any charity more than $10 I will give you a reward kit.

And yes, I will have a way to donate directly to me and I will make a collective donation. PayPal takes a % of transactions because my email is a business account, but I will make up their % with my own money.


----------



## rocket (Nov 3, 2014)

My vote was no, but not because I think the idea sucks.  I just wouldn't participate.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

The vote is overwhelmingly yes so I suggest we put in proceedings to start this.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Nov 3, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Yeah, Autism Speaks is legit:



Autism Speaks is one of the lowest rated charities by the Better Business Buearus . Only 8% of their total revenue actually goes towards helping autistic people and their families. The charity null listed is actually much better.

The problem is Autism Speaks raises money for "awareness"  which allows them to collect donations and funnel the funds right back into advertising and merchandising.

I don't usually get on my soap box about these things but it bothers me when organizations try to take advantage of people's good intentions like this.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2014)

So if we donate directly to you @Null we can split the donation and get both rewards?


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Autism Speaks is one of the lowest rated charities by the Better Business Buearus . Only 8% of their total revenue actually goes towards helping autistic people and their families. The charity null listed is actually much better.
> 
> The problem is Autism Speaks raises money for "awareness"  which allows them to collect donations and funnel the funds right back into advertising and merchandising.
> 
> I don't usually get on my soap box about these things but it bothers me when organizations try to take advantage of people's good intentions like this.



Overall it gets three out of four stars from Charity Navigator, meaning it "Exceeds or meets industry standards and performs as well as or better than most charities in its Cause:" http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=12720#.VFgcW8mwWOR

70% of their expenses are for their programs, 25% for fundraising (which I admit, is too much), and 5% for administration.


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm up for it.  When's the deadline for payment?


----------



## champthom (Nov 4, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Autism Speaks is one of the lowest rated charities by the Better Business Buearus . Only 8% of their total revenue actually goes towards helping autistic people and their families. The charity null listed is actually much better.
> 
> The problem is Autism Speaks raises money for "awareness"  which allows them to collect donations and funnel the funds right back into advertising and merchandising.
> 
> I don't usually get on my soap box about these things but it bothers me when organizations try to take advantage of people's good intentions like this.



I get that this is generally how people analyze charities, but there's this good talk from TED about why this a flawed method of rating charities - http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong?language=en .

I'm not super crazy about Autism Speaks, as I have a few friends who legitimately have autism say they're not a big fan that this rhetoric uses but I'm not really sure of a better autism research group and again, some people seem to like them and they're probably the most prominent group, for better or worse.

Re: Marines - I'm not a big fan of US foreign policy, but I'd throw a few bucks their way as our government does a horrible job taking care of veterans after they've served our country.

Also, I'm not a tax accountant, but deducting donations on your taxes only works if you do itemized deductions and usually that only makes sense if you're a top income earner. Not saying this to discourage people from donating, I encourage you all to do so, but I don't want you to find this out come tax time and then bitch about it.

I would most likely donate though.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 4, 2014)

most people will disagree with the policies of autism speaks or the military. why not an animal charity or something that really isn't debatable?


----------



## champthom (Nov 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> most people will disagree with the policies of autism speaks or the military. why not an animal charity or something that really isn't debatable?



I see what you're getting at CatParty but I think given the fact we tend to shit on autistics, it makes sense to contribute to an organization like that. Likewise, kinda makes sense that given all the stuff with Jace, it makes sense to contribute to a Marines related organization.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 4, 2014)

champthom said:


> I see what you're getting at CatParty but I think given the fact we tend to shit on autistics, it makes sense to contribute to an organization like that. Likewise, kinda makes sense that given all the stuff with Jace, it makes sense to contribute to a Marines related organization.




or wolves and cows?


----------



## champthom (Nov 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> or wolves and cows?



Well there is Heifer International, where you can buy a cow or some sort of animal for someone in Africa or some other developing country. And then there's that charity that George R.R. Martin is a fan of that involves saving some sort of wolves that are like the dire wolves in "Game of Thrones"...


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Nov 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> most people will disagree with the policies of autism speaks or the military. why not an animal charity or something that really isn't debatable?


Is there a charity that throws parties for disadvantaged felines?

Anyway, I'm on board with the sentiment behind this thread so I'll be keeping an eye on proceedings.


----------



## champthom (Nov 4, 2014)

BTW, I don't want it to seem like I'm trying to shit on Null's idea. I misread his initial post which lists Autism Research Institute which isn't Autism Speaks, so that might be cool. Again, not everyone might want to donate to these causes but it kinda makes sense given the focus on the forum and it's the least we could do for laughing at autistics. 

I think it's good that we're able to come together and do something productive like that. We have a tendency of being viewed as "spergs" who just talk about Chris or other lolcows when in reality, we do a lot of great stuff together - play video games, play RPG campaigns, support each other with personal goals like weight loss, make friends you talk to off the forums, and even help out Chris after the fire.  I think it's admirable to want to come together to donate to charity and I realize everyone might not be able to donate, but I encourage you to do so if you have the means to.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


> most people will disagree with the policies of autism speaks or the military. why not an animal charity or something that really isn't debatable?



A veteran's charity isn't the same as the military, and also I may not donate to an animal charity.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 4, 2014)

champthom said:


> BTW, I don't want it to seem like I'm trying to shit on Null's idea. I misread his initial post which lists Autism Research Institute which isn't Autism Speaks, so that might be cool. Again, not everyone might want to donate to these causes but it kinda makes sense given the focus on the forum and it's the least we could do for laughing at autistics.
> 
> I think it's good that we're able to come together and do something productive like that. We have a tendency of being viewed as "spergs" who just talk about Chris or other lolcows when in reality, we do a lot of great stuff together - play video games, play RPG campaigns, support each other with personal goals like weight loss, make friends you talk to off the forums, and even help out Chris after the fire.  I think it's admirable to want to come together to donate to charity and I realize everyone might not be able to donate, but I encourage you to do so if you have the means to.



Ya and generally speaking if you can't afford to donate you can volunteer your time for a charity.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 4, 2014)

Since no one can agree on charities why don't we just have one Autism one, the Veteran's one, and anyone else can just show their receipts to wherever the heck they want? We all have different things that are important to us.

For instance I'm cool with people wanting to donate to animal charities. I just personally want to donate to an autism one if I'm going to be donating.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 4, 2014)

maybe a mental health awareness charity?


----------



## littlebiscuits (Nov 4, 2014)

The charity null picked out is a very good one. They have  lot of very long term studies going on  (such as one to investigate factors as to why some autistic adults suddenly start having frequent seizures and others don't) and it would be a shame if those programs had to end because they lost funding.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe make it a charity of your choice (under most circumstances) since no one here can agree on any specific ones. 

But donate out of the goodness of your heart. Don't just do it to get CWCki forums perks or tax deductions or to prove you're better than Chris or whatever. I can't speak for everyone here but many of us are all fortunate to an extent. Giving either your time or money or things to a charity or cause would be greatly appreciated. We're all Americans here.


----------



## exball (Nov 4, 2014)

Brothers, do it for all the less fortunate hulkamaniacs out there.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but donating to an animal charity or something else would feel a bit random. We do make fun of autism and Jace a lot, so having it be an autism and veteran charity specifically just feels more appropriate. 

I do love animals, though, so I might just end up sending something to the ASPCA or a local no-kill shelter anyway.


----------



## rocket (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh.  I work with a toy drive thing around Christmas.  I'll send proof to whoever (Null I guess) when it kicks off later this month.

Nothing against those charities.  Just, yeah.  Got my own shit going on.


----------

